# ظهرًا لبطن



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

هناك مثل عربي يستعمل كثيرًا وهو " ظهرًا لبطن " ويأتي في أكثر من موضع

فما معناه ؟


----------



## Bakr

ما يعتبر مثلا هو "قلب الأمر ظهرا لبطن":ـ


> وقَلَبْتُ الأمْرَ ظَهْراً لبَطْنٍ: أي دَبَّرْتَه


المحيط في اللغة


> قَلَبَ الأمْرَ ظَهْراً لِبَطْنٍ : أَمْعَنَ النَّظَرَ فيهِ وَمَحَّصَهُ


معجم الغني
...


----------

